# Best Mouse for iMac?



## untz (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello there,

I bought an aluminum 24" iMac with a wired Mighty Mouse (2 button)...

Must say that its a rather cumbersome mouse!

What is the *BEST* mouse for an iMac?

Has anyone used the Razer Pro V1.6 mouse?

Or should I just go for a Logitech?

I am seeking insight from consumers who went out and bought 3rd party mice for their Apple machines...

With thanks,


----------



## ScottW (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a Logitech MX Revolution with my new iMac and love it. I highly recommend it. The 

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/130&cl=us,en


----------



## untz (Sep 19, 2007)

Scott,

Thanks for the response!

Is this mouse 100% configurable on OS X? 

Can it conduct horizontal scrolling?

It has a lot of side buttons and controls which seem like they would be useful (if configured) on OS X...

Kindest regards,

Unnsse


----------



## ScottW (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, it comes with software (or download) that installs on OS X, and you can configure it about 1000 different ways. You can even configure it differently per application, whether or not to use "gear clicks" on the top roller wheel or make it smooth, and can switch to smooth if you go faster than a given threshold. I don't use half the buttons on the the thing, I should make it more useful, but very cool, great tracking... no stupid red light out the bottom, beam is invisible. Comes with a charging base, only have to charge it every 4 days or so, and that is with full time use of it all day long.

Yes, it supports horizontal scrolling.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2007)

I love plain 2 button and scroll mice that are not too big (so smaller than mighty mouse). Good side is that they doesn't need any added drivers... 
Scott's option looks nice too.  but if you need a plain 2 buttons + scroll, pick any that is USB.


----------



## untz (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info, ScottW,

But what I dislike about the MX Revolution is that its not Bluetooth supported...

Does anyone know of a good Bluetooh wireless mouse for OS X that doesn't require replacing the batteries (meaning that it comes with a dock for recharging the batteries instead of putting new ones in it)?

Thanks,


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 24, 2007)

These will recharge via USB (but use BT):
http://www.radtech.us/Products/BT500.aspx
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/content.asp?contentid=3795

Both claim OS X support.

I would go into a computer store and test-drive BT mice you think you might like there.


----------



## untz (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks eric2006,

Incidentally, I own a BT 500 from Radtech for my G4 PowerBook!

Haven't used it in years but it also doesn't have a recharging cradle when I first bought it, three years ago. 

The thing I don't like about it is that its a small mouse. Well suited for laptops but not desktop computers.

Can't believe that Logitech doesn't have a good Bluetooth mouse which has a charging cradle / dock for OS X based computers...


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 24, 2007)

Why does it need to be bluetooth? The Logitech mouse is wireless, and just uses a flash-drive size adapter to communicate wirelessly with the mouse - you can put the dock wherever you want. I just ask because you seem to like the design of Logitech mice..


----------



## GrBear (Oct 24, 2007)

While I've never been fond of Logitech wireless mice (always had issues where they consumed batteries WAY to quickly compared to Microsoft wireless mice), the latest mouse I bought from Logitech is awesome.  The MX518, combined with USB Overdrive (so I can program the buttons to do what I want) and I'm extremely happy.. it works very accurately in OS X and under Windows XP.

It's a high grade wired gaming mouse.. after a couple years of wireless mice, I've gone back to wired and haven't been disappointed.


----------

